# Textverschlüsselung - Cäsarischer Algorithmus



## Flower (24. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche für mein Programmier-Projekt alles zum "Cäsarischen Algorithmus - Textverschlüsselung". 

Hat für mich jemand Infos darüber, Infomaterial oder ... ?

Kann mir jemand ne gute Seite nennen? Wo finde ich das?

Ich programmiere mit Eclipse.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke.

Flower


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (24. Feb 2008)

Du suchst vermutlich ROT-13 (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROT-13).

Viele Grüße,
   Wolfgang



```
/**
	 * encode String using rot13 algorithm
	 * 
	 * @param text
	 *            the text to de-/encode
	 * @return encoded text
	 * @since 1.5
	 */
	public static String encodeROT13(String text) {
		char[] c = text.toCharArray();

		for (int i = 0; i < c.length; i++) {
			if (c[i] >= 'a' && c[i] <= 'm')
				c[i] += 13;
			else if (c[i] >= 'n' && c[i] <= 'z')
				c[i] -= 13;
			else if (c[i] >= 'A' && c[i] <= 'M')
				c[i] += 13;
			else if (c[i] >= 'A' && c[i] <= 'Z')
				c[i] -= 13;
			else if (c[i] >= '0' && c[i] <= '4')
				c[i] += 5;
			else if (c[i] >= '5' && c[i] <= '9')
				c[i] -= 5;
		}

		return new String(c);
	}
```


----------



## frapo (24. Feb 2008)

Flower hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat für mich jemand Infos darüber, Infomaterial oder ... ?



Das hier könnte vielleicht noch interessant sein: Verschiebechiffre (Caesar-Verschlüsselung)

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Flower (24. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Danke Wolfgang für den Link und den Quellcode und auch danke an frapo für den Link. Das hilft mir schon weiter.

Wenn noch jemand was für mich hat...immer her damit.

Danke.

Flower


----------

